# price query for 8350 ?



## acepro71 (Sep 2, 2015)

i have an 8350 just sitting around eating dust its packed as i rma-ed it and never opened it lol 

but it has still has 4 months warranty left just wondering how much i can sell it for as i have no use for it any ideas how much i can get for it ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

Around 10k


----------



## acepro71 (Sep 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Around 10k



i doubt anyone would pay that much but if u know some one would i can try my luck  
thanks


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 2, 2015)

try selling it off on olx for 7-8k


----------

